# Rule on boats around the Pensacola Fishing Bridge?



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Whats the rules on boats being around the fishing bridges, or bridges in general? I know the piers usually have rules, but is one able to pull their boat up next to the bridge and fish?


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

as far as I know, you can fish all around the bridges but, you are not allowed to attach to the bridge or anchor in the channel. anchoring anywhere around the bridge is ok.

I think you have to stay 200' from public fishing piers like 3MB drive on fishing pier, Pensacola Beach Pier and Ft Pickens pier...


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks. Anybody have a guesstimate of the depth around the Pensacola Fishing Bridge?


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Pier, maybe 30-40 feet at max. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

BigRed38 said:


> Pier, maybe 30-40 feet at max.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think it's more than 20 ft.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

I didn't think so, don't know why I said that. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry, meant to say depth around the fishing bridge, not pier.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Don't get too close to a pier or you'll find out how many assholes are fishing on that pier as they will sure talk a lot of game to someone they can't get to. 
The bird finger goes a long way to people like that. Turn the tunes up, but watch for 4 to 6 ounce lead egg weight falling from heaven.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Chapman5011 said:


> Don't get too close to a pier or you'll find out how many assholes are fishing on that pier as they will sure talk a lot of game to someone they can't get to.
> The bird finger goes a long way to people like that. Turn the tunes up, but watch for 4 to 6 ounce lead egg weight falling from heaven.


of course you would bring something like that up. Get over it.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

bay slayer said:


> of course you would bring something like that up. Get over it.


I'm not complaining. Just telling a fello fisherman the truth and the rules of the water, so he doesn't get his boat pegged by a bunch of pier fishing people. 

I have nothing to get over. Just making a great comment. Letting him know not to get too close to the pier. Did not mean to get your feathers ruffled there bay slayer. 

Get over it......




.



.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I normally stay way-away from fishing piers, just out of respect (mostly). I think, as far as AL goes, they ask you to keep a 300' distance from piers. Normal traffic bridges, no restriction unless otherwise posted, and you are not suppose to anchor in any channel. 
Pretty much common knowledge stuff I think.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I think the fishing pier right there on the left before going out of pensacola pass says 200 feet. I could be wrong. I could not get close enough to read because so many people started screaming and pointing there finger at me. My vision isn't the best these days. So I backed off. That's when I learned not to get too close.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't plan on motoring around many piers. Was more so interested in dropping my little jon boat at the fishing bridge, and trolling around under it to the lights.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

It's 300' as far as I know. Also the depth is about 30' at end of Navarre pier. I was out with a guy about the length of pier fishing and fish finder was reading about 32'. It's around 20' right before color change


----------



## tank1949 (Mar 23, 2012)

*The Old Days*

Back in the early 60s, I remember fist fights after a dozen or so fishermen were hooked up fighting cobs on Pns pier. I became hooked on Cobia real quick! 

People laugh at me when I tell them that many of us old timers actually cast trebble hooks into schools as much as 300+ and we caught fish. Imagine the cluster fu__ today on the Pns pier if a dozen fisherman hooked up and only one had braid. I have seen scores of fishermen cut off just by mono cutting other's line. I've seen at least one fisherman knocked into the Gulf too and I have been hooked twice by assho___ kids whose dad should have taught them to be courtious: look behind you before you cast!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't drive your boat closer than 200 yards from a beach pier!!!!! You are asking to get shot.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

SpeedoJosh said:


> I don't plan on motoring around many piers. Was more so interested in dropping my little jon boat at the fishing bridge, and trolling around under it to the lights.


just put in on the Gulf Breeze side then you have no need to get near the fishing bridge. Everyone knows the fish are on that side anyway:whistling:


----------

